# French Yellow Fog Lights-X-Trail



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I now have French Yellow fog lights at the front  I have always wanted to change these to yellow and finally managed to find a cheap way to do so.

OK, I have ordered yellow film from US, it cost me $35 AUS for 2 sheets to cover the fog lights. This film is quite thick and while it gives the yellow look, it also acts as protection for the fog lights against stone chips.

Here it is:



I have started cutting to size and applied it to the fog lights (very easy and the film is very forgiving, so if you make a mistake, just peel it off and try again)



Use a stanely knife to cut any excess film and this is how it would look when done





This is a comparison shot between the colour of the standard fog light and the yellow one (would be more obvious at night time I would think)



This is a shot of both front fog lights changed to the Frech Yellow look in action





This is a pic of them turned off (very nice)=D 



If anyone wants the details of the company that sells this film, please let me know. They have differnet colours and my next order would be the clear film protection for the headlights.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Info please, I've a planned trip to USA late May & maybe I'll order something like this film for XTy, Sentra & Scenic.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Info please, I've a planned trip to USA late May & maybe I'll order something like this film for XTy, Sentra & Scenic.


I knew you gonna like it Manuel 

HERE is the company the sells this film in the USA.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Night Shots*

Just taken some night shots of the yellow fog lights in action :thumbup:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks Good Jalal :thumbup: 

I have LaminX clear film on my BMW's glass Head Lights, and a simular product on the foglights. It has saved them many times over I'm sure. The clarity of the film excellent, and you can;t tell it's there unless you look really close and hard.










The Yellow looks nice with the black, good job 

Are the X-Trails fogs glass?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes Viper, the xtrail fogs are glass. (well on my model at least) 

Do you know how long this film would last and when would I need to replace it?

I presume it wont last forever?  I wish it did though.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

It should actually last a long time as the biggest factor would be yellowing, which you don't have to worry about  

LaminX tells you to wax the surface every now and then to restore it's clarity.

I have had it on my headlights for 3 years now and it's still invisible. The Stuff on my fog lights I have had on for about 9 years now.

I actually think yours will last for a long time..

Doing the tap test on my XT's fogs, they feel and sound like glass


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Viper, that's good news indeed. Will let you know in about 3 years time how they look 

The company sent me samples of their colour range and they have about 6 colours to choose from.


----------

